# Traveling Dogs.. Breeds?



## Ash Ketchum (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey.. I am thinking about getting a dog to travel around with. Does anyone have any advice on what kind of dog would be best and possibly any other advice on traveling with a dog.


----------



## thievelandohio (Nov 7, 2011)

My Catahoula is the best thing to ever happen to me. Ive had him for two years and Its been easy and fun to train him since a pup.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

i prefer collie mixes or some other form of herding dog. extremely loyal, nice to look at, and they'll have tons of energy to walk mile after mile with you.


----------



## Earth (Nov 7, 2011)

I recently found out that mine is a DOGO as in Agrentine Dogo, and while at first she appeared to have tons of energy - this was due to it's previous owner keeping her locked in a cage 22+ hours a day 

Once I adopted her, that cage shit stopped (she's always loose on the ground level of this pad) and so did her need to go wild whenever outside.

While my dog is technically a herding / big game hunting dog, her idea of a good time is simply laying down next to me, be it inside or out.

Once it goes above 80 deg F outside, forget it - she can walk maybe 200 feet then thats it - not too mention she is subject to getting sunburn due to her exposed skin.
Once it goes below say 35 deg F, she needs to be dressed up like an infant, since her hair is very thin and short - she freezes easily.

The person who had my dog before me was going to adopt it out to someone here as a traveling dog.
I thank God each day that this did not occur, because traveling is the very last thing on my dog's mind.
All she wants is a home, and to know that she is loved.
She has both, and then some 

You will need to find a dog that can survive in harsh elements, if there is such a thing....
My own personal opinion is that it's a bad idea to bring a dog on the road.
Too much unceretainity, not too mention the amount of proper care that's involved.
Anything short of that constitutes abuse in my book.


----------



## Puckett (Nov 7, 2011)

i have a collie mix and shes the best, can jump straight up in the air about 5 feet. super smart even as a puppy and so fluffy shes makes a great space heater. had her for almost 4 years now.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 8, 2011)

i would go with a violent pitbull. make sure you beat it regularly also or else it might not respect you. people are more prone to giving you white boxes and kick downs if your dog frightens them.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't always consider it abuse, it really depends on the person and the level of care they give their dogs.

some drunk traveler douche bags seems to like to have a dog around strictly as a kicking post. I even had fellow travelers attempt to abuse MY dog when they got drunk. Insecure bastards will always been insecure bastards.

But as for traveling with my dog, he loved it. You just have to learn when to take it slow (got into plenty of fights with my bf when my dog was a puppy because I refused to walk him mile after mile in the arizona sun) I would always put my dogs best interest ahead of mine.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 11, 2011)

cantcureherpes said:


> i would go with a violent pitbull. make sure you beat it regularly also or else it might not respect you. people are more prone to giving you white boxes and kick downs if your dog frightens them.



this man travels with kittens. boxes and boxes of kittens.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 11, 2011)

i have feelings for that cat mouse.


----------



## Vonuist (Nov 11, 2011)

Go with your instincts, it took me years to discover what kind of dog suited my temprament and now I have an American Bulldog, but it's different for everyone.
If I was in the US, I would seriously think about travelling with a Lacy Dog, the ones I have seen were very impressive.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 11, 2011)

Mouse said:


> this man travels with kittens. boxes and boxes of kittens.



what else is he suppost to feed to his pitbull?


----------



## csxrider482 (Nov 11, 2011)

Herder breeds, like collies and shepards are awesome traveling dogs


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Nov 12, 2011)

I've come into contact with someone who has catahoula/pit mix.

I plan to take REALLY excellent care of the dog. I just want it for the companionship.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 12, 2011)

My old Australian coolie was amazing to travel with. Herding dogs are smart as fuck.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 26, 2011)

moved to general banter.


----------



## Shakou (Apr 6, 2012)

I know this thread is kind of old, but I just had to chime in here. I agree with what others have said about herding dogs. I have an Australian Cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) and while he personally has some issues in the car, I wouldn't travel with any other breed. They are fiercely loyal, versatile dogs who can keep up with you no problem. They are also extremely protective of their owners which is really nice when traveling.

We also travel with a Pit Bull, which are equally nice dogs, however the problem with Pit Bulls is the prejudice most place and people hold towards them. A lot of cities in the U.S. have banned them, and some places are so strict (Denver) that they will take your dog away imediatly and put it to sleep, even if you're simply passing through the city! There's a lot of places I haven't seen yet because of this. I'll wait until after she's passed away.


----------



## Unslap (Apr 8, 2012)

Shakou said:


> I know this thread is kind of old, but I just had to chime in here. I agree with what others have said about herding dogs. I have an Australian Cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) and while he personally has some issues in the car, I wouldn't travel with any other breed. They are fiercely loyal, versatile dogs who can keep up with you no problem. They are also extremely protective of their owners which is really nice when traveling.
> 
> We also travel with a Pit Bull, which are equally nice dogs, however the problem with Pit Bulls is the prejudice most place and people hold towards them. A lot of cities in the U.S. have banned them, and some places are so strict (Denver) that they will take your dog away imediatly and put it to sleep, even if you're simply passing through the city! There's a lot of places I haven't seen yet because of this. I'll wait until after she's passed away.



Are you sure about pitbulls being put to sleep like that? I want a pitt like nothing else and im skeptical. 
And what kind of things do dogs keep you from doing? Some are obvious like catching on the fly or getting in gondolas (im assuming). But like do they keep their head down oon 53s... Yknow. Its not as obvious to me as youd think 
I might make a thread about this


----------



## Shakou (Apr 9, 2012)

Unslap said:


> Are you sure about pitbulls being put to sleep like that? I want a pitt like nothing else and im skeptical.
> And what kind of things do dogs keep you from doing? Some are obvious like catching on the fly or getting in gondolas (im assuming). But like do they keep their head down oon 53s... Yknow. Its not as obvious to me as youd think
> I might make a thread about this


 
I wish I was joking. Google Pit Bulls and BSL. Denver, CO is the most ruthless and the one that will take your dog and have it euthanized even if you're only passing through (http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/07/denver-pit-bull-ban-distu_n_313171.html) , but there's lots of other cities around the U.S. that have a ban on them as well. Miami Dade is another really bad one. There's absolutely nothing wrong with Pit Bulls at all. They tend to be more dog aggressive then most breeds as a result of their fighting history, but their temperament is wonderful with people given they are socialized the right way.

Aside from having to avoid certain cities for the safety of our Pit Bull, there isn't a whole lot my dogs keep me from doing that's a really big deal. My Blue Heeler rides HORRIBLY in cars (he get's WAY to over excited with car rides and will bark non-stop), which would keep me from hitch hiking with anyone that doesn't have a pick up truck we could throw him into the back of. We have a Motorhome though, so we don't have to hitch hike anymore. Really it's just a matter of being conscious of the laws, being responsible, and taking your dog's well being into account.


----------



## Vonuist (Apr 9, 2012)

Shakou said:


> I wish I was joking. Google Pit Bulls and BSL. Denver, CO is the most ruthless and the one that will take your dog and have it euthanized even if you're only passing through (http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/07/denver-pit-bull-ban-distu_n_313171.html) , but there's lots of other cities around the U.S. that have a ban on them as well. Miami Dade is another really bad one. There's absolutely nothing wrong with Pit Bulls at all. They tend to be more dog aggressive then most breeds as a result of their fighting history, but their temperament is wonderful with people given they are socialized the right way.


 
We have a similar law in the UK, after a particularly reactionary government in the 90s banned APBTs, Dogos Argentino, Tosas and the Fila Brasilero.
It's a pisser, Filas are, by far, my favourite dog and I'd love to have one.


----------



## Auto (Jul 12, 2012)

I've got a ridgeless Rhodesian Ridgeback that is an incredible dog, they were bred to hunt lions and other big game in S Africa. They are very friendly, protective, loyal dogs, that are good with children. They are very muscular like a pitbull but only get about 85 lbs. They can keep up with a running horse for 30 miles, are immune to insect bites, can withstand extreme heat and cold, can go without food or water for a long time, and are really intelligent. Since they are hound dogs they have a really really strong prey drive though, and will go after any bird bigger then a dove or squirrels (mines even caught some rabbits), even if they are on the other side of a busy street, so I probably wouldn't recommend for someone not strong enough to hold them back.

They are really expensive dogs, but you can find one as a rescue dog, or sometimes you can find a ridgeless one at humane societies. I got mine for free from an old guy that couldn't give him the exercise he needed.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 12, 2012)

Auto said:


> I've got a ridgeless Rhodesian Ridgeback that is an incredible dog, they were bred to hunt lions and other big game in S Africa.They can keep up with a running horse for 30 miles, are immune to insect bites, can withstand extreme heat and cold, can go without food or water for a long time, and are really intelligent.


 
This breed seems so magical that I may just go out and steal one.


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

Pit Bull Labrador mixes are excellent traveling dogs. They generally combine the loyalty and protectiveness of the Pit Bull with the trainability of the Labrador. Great dogs, and if they're ambiguous looking you can get away with traveling through BSL areas with them


----------



## Vonuist (Jul 25, 2012)

Auto said:


> I've got a ridgeless Rhodesian Ridgeback that is an incredible dog, they were bred to hunt lions and other big game in S Africa.


The Ridgeback's 'ridge' is actually a form of spinabifida, it's a genetic defect.
When breeders have ridgeless pups put to sleep they are actually culling the healthy pups and keeping the genetically feeble ones.
I'm glad you managed to get a ridgeless one, I bet your dog will live a lot longer than a "show quality" one would.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 25, 2012)

Vonuist said:


> The Ridgeback's 'ridge' is actually a form of spinabifida, it's a genetic defect.


Seems like it is an arguable subject: http://www.dogforum.net/hounds/22219-ridge-rhodesian-ridgebacks.html
http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100119032759AAgL2l7

Maybe try a dog from from a shelter. Is somebody here really gonna pay big money for a specific breed? There's lots of animals out there who would prefer a life on the road over euthanasia.


----------



## ped (Jul 26, 2012)

I think practically every dog would enjoy a life on the road to just about anything else. If anyone wants to understand first hand the problem with capitalism they need to go to an animal shelter. They breed 'em for massive profits, tax payers fund the the high kill shelters like an assembly line. People like PETA and the AKC serve as a propaganda machines promoting mass euthenasia, 48hr kill and BSL while getting funding from sodium pentobarbital manufactorers.


----------



## Mei (Jul 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Maybe try a dog from from a shelter. Is somebody here really gonna pay big money for a specific breed? There's lots of animals out there who would prefer a life on the road over euthanasia.


I know that I'd rather adopt a shelter dog but the animal shelter here won't let dirty kids adopt dogs


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 26, 2012)

Mei said:


> I know that I'd rather adopt a shelter dog but the animal shelter here won't let dirty kids adopt dogs


If you're serious about it, gitchyerassinthere and volunteer. The people who decide whether or not you get one of their animals should be able to tell rather quickly if you are the kind of person who they would like to see with a dog.


----------



## Mei (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually might have to volunteer there pretty soon as part of my technical training for school. Maybe I can convince them to just give me a dog


----------

